# Bestehende Seite in Typo3 umwandeln



## besi (2. März 2005)

Hallo, ich habe eine bestehende, statische Seite.
Da es sehr aufwendig ist, diese Seite stets zu administrieren und Änderungen durchzuführen, möchte ich die Seite mit Typo3 realisieren. Dafür muss ich ja aus den HTML-Dateien Templates erstellen. Ich habe schon ein wenig Typo3-Kenntnisse und habe auch schon ein bisschen mit den Samples gespielt.

Meine Frage nun, wie kann ich die bestehende Seite am effektivsten in Typo3 konvertieren?

Besten Dank


----------



## Carino (2. März 2005)

besi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe eine bestehende, statische Seite.
> Da es sehr aufwendig ist, diese Seite stets zu administrieren und Änderungen durchzuführen, möchte ich die Seite mit Typo3 realisieren. Dafür muss ich ja aus den HTML-Dateien Templates erstellen. Ich habe schon ein wenig Typo3-Kenntnisse und habe auch schon ein bisschen mit den Samples gespielt.
> 
> Meine Frage nun, wie kann ich die bestehende Seite am effektivsten in Typo3 konvertieren?
> ...



Gudn Tag,

bist du denn sicher, dass Typo3 das richtige für dich ist? Grundsätzlich ist es nicht so schwierig ein Template in T3 zu integrieren. Also wenn du nicht alles mit TS umsetzen willst, sondern das bestehende Template hincluden willst. Aber was hast du denn für Inhalten? Irgendwelche Scripte wie Forum, Umfragen, o.ä.? Denn wenn es sich mehr darum handelt ein Template mit CMS Funktionen auszustatten finde ich Typo3 zu mächtig. Den Hoster sollte man mit Bedacht wählen, die Größe des CMS steht wahrscheinlich in keiner Relation zur statischen Seite, u. u. u.

So was ich aus deinem Posting lesen kann würde ich PHPWCMS empfehlen. Meine Seite http://www.content-solutions.net basiert übrigens auch auf diesem System. In der neuen Version 1.2.1 gibt es viele neue Features und der Programmierer lehnt sein CMS stark an T3 an.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, schreibe hier oder maile mir.

Viele Grüße


----------



## besi (2. März 2005)

Also mit statisch meinte ich nicht dass dann die Seite auch statisch sein muss. Statisch ist lediglich das erste Design im HTML-Format.

Und es muss auch Typo3 sein. Mit welchem Modul kann man nun den PHP-Code mit den Platzhaltern includen? Ich habe gesehen, dass man beim Templatemodul den Typoscript-Code bearbeiten kann. Aber mehr habe ich leider nicht herausgefunden.

Besten Dank


----------



## Carino (2. März 2005)

Du kannst bei typo3 mittels 3 Möglichkeiten templates erstellen.
1) HTML / CSS Templates
2) reine TS Templates
3) Mischung aus HTML und TS

Wie meinst du das, mit welchem Modul man includen kann? Bei Typo3 setzt du Platzhalter in Form ###CONTENT### und includierst sie unter web-Template-(auswahl des Templates)-Setup

Aber wieso muss es Typo3 sein? Nicht dass ich etwas dagegen habe, im Gegenteil, bei größeren Projekten setz ich auch auf T3, aber es ist immer eine Frage, wie umfangreich die Seite letztlich wird. Bei PHPWCMS kannst du z.b. auch Marker setzen {CONTENT}, {LEFT}, {RIGHT} ...

Aber will dir Typo3 nicht ausreden. Ist letztlich deine Entscheidung.

Viel Erfolg


----------

